# surefire 6



## stew (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a surefire flashlight today from the snap on guy, the flashlight turns on by turning the bezel. It says surefire 6 laser products fountain valley. Does anybody have any info on this paticular light.


----------



## chalshus (Sep 15, 2007)

Got a picture of it?


----------



## yellow (Sep 15, 2007)

most possibly: SF 6 P
--> needs two CR123 batts

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...nbr=6&prrfnbr=889&sesent=0,0&search_id=477417

but it should turn on by pressing/turning the end cap, not the bezel
(no SF gets on/off by turning the bezel)
The only turn-bezel lights in that size I am aware of are some "superfire"s and the Streamlight Scorpion


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like an early model 6P. May have had a different name, but is a Surefire. Some early SF's may have had on a twisty turn on action. Need a SF expert here, and more info from you.

Bill


----------



## stew (Sep 15, 2007)

It's definitly not a 6p. I will have to learn how to post pictures then I'll put it on here, unless someone wants to host them for me?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like a SureFire 6C - one of the first SureFire flashlights ever made.
I've got photos of the 6C taken by owner(s) on CPF. Email me if you'd like to see 'em.

Al


----------



## Radio (Sep 15, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Sounds like a SureFire 6C - one of the first SureFire flashlights ever made.
> I've got photos of the 6C taken by owner(s) on CPF. Email me if you'd like to see 'em.
> 
> Al



Please post Al!!!! I'm dying to see em! :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (Sep 15, 2007)

Radio said:


> Please post Al!!!! I'm dying to see em! :thumbsup:


But not enough to email me? :shrug:


----------



## Radio (Sep 15, 2007)

Size15's said:


> But not enough to email me? :shrug:



Oh, Absolutely! I thought you were only addressing the OP. My mistake, email incoming :thumbsup:


----------



## stew (Sep 15, 2007)

Hope this works, If it does I'll put up more.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a SureFire 6C


----------



## stew (Sep 15, 2007)

The snap on guy didn't have the box anymore because it shattered, he didn't have the manual either, anyway he said he gave me a good deal on it, anybody want to guess what I paid?


----------



## stew (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool it's a surefire 6c. I emailed size 15 for the pics he has I dont know if you got th email yet. I have no information on this light at all If anyone has any info about this light that would be great?


----------



## cfromc (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a pretty cool light. I'd bet you could sell it, buy a new 6P and have $$ left over. Some SF collectors would probably drool over that.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 15, 2007)

whoa, a mint shape 6c those are old as dirt. how much did you give for it?


----------



## stew (Sep 15, 2007)

$25


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 16, 2007)

stew said:


> $25


 
:huh:

A Surefire collector is likely to pay far more than that for a mint 6C.


----------



## KentuckyMike (Sep 16, 2007)

stew said:


> $25



Wow. Very nicely done, Stew!! A deal like that is fantastic because for your $25 investment, you now have a lot of "hobby capital." That is, you would have to make a LOT of bad deals on lights to get in the red with a deal like that sitting on your shelf. 

Very cool light...thanks for sharing it (and your good fortune) with us!!


----------



## dano (Sep 16, 2007)

Yup...6C. Mine's in a cardboard SF box. Some came in a nifty plastic box.

That's the third 6C I know of. Unknown how many were made.

-dan


----------



## stew (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm just glad the snap on guy had no idea of it's value.


----------



## Deep6Osama (Sep 16, 2007)

stew said:


> $25


 
Nice deal! I saw a Surefre Z3 go for $65 on ebay yesterday. The seller had it up for auction for $30 but someone convinced the seller to add bu it now for $65.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 17, 2007)

my advice is put it somewhere safe and keep it mint. those things will just go up in value being as old as they are.


----------



## 65535 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you could get another I would love to have one.


----------



## yellow (Sep 18, 2007)

a SF with at turn-bezel switch 
now where are all those heavy SF-boosters with their "anything except a rear mounted forward clicky is crap"-opinion 

PS: that gap between bezel and body ist somehow too large to make the light look good, imho

PPS: anyone noticed? This was the first time ever size 15's did not take a pic out of his collection of lights & parts to show the one in question - if someone would have said be4 that this will happen, I would not have believed it


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 18, 2007)

Booster Bill here. It is a beautiful light.

Bill


----------



## afraidofdark (Sep 18, 2007)

It looks like this light has fetched quite a nice price in the past:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=33213

Here's pictures of the two different 6c boxes, paper and plastic:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/b90a/detail?.dir=627a&.dnm=f47a.jpg&.src=ph
http://groups.msn.com/Flashaholics/surefire6c.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=517


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2007)

afraidofdark said:


> Here's pictures of the two different 6c boxes, paper and plastic:
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/b90a/detail?.dir=627a&.dnm=f47a.jpg&.src=ph
> http://groups.msn.com/Flashaholics/surefire6c.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=517


 
Wow! That is eye-opening. So Surefire used to use Duracell 123As before coming up with their own Brand.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 18, 2007)

yellow said:


> a SF with at turn-bezel switch
> now where are all those heavy SF-boosters with their "anything except a rear mounted forward clicky is crap"-opinion


Well SureFire didn't keep the 6C for very long before inventing the 6P (P for Pressure switch)



yellow said:


> PS: that gap between bezel and body ist somehow too large to make the light look good, imho


See this is the result of PK bring style to flashlights. We now expect flashlights to look good as well as be illumination tools.




yellow said:


> PPS: anyone noticed? This was the first time ever size 15's did not take a pic out of his collection of lights & parts to show the one in question - if someone would have said be4 that this will happen, I would not have believed it


I don't have a 6C although as I have mentioned I do have photos collected over many years of the 6C.
I have approximately 1GB of SureFire-related photos. Only a tiny fraction of them are on my two webgalleries...


----------



## Groundhog66 (Sep 18, 2007)

:twothumbs


Tim


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 20, 2007)

Surefire 6C..... $25
Our collective gaping mouths.... priceless

Awesome score!!! A great part of Surefire's history. I'd definitely say to keep it safe and secure somewhere as it looks to be a great example of that light. 
I can't believe it's in such good condition! To a diehard Surefire collector, it could be worth ten times what you paid.

Well done.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 22, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Wow! That is eye-opening. So Surefire used to use Duracell 123As before coming up with their own Brand.



I had an M3 Combatlight from 2001 that came with Duracells. I think the Surefire Hurricane packs came with Duracells.

I'm not sure when Sure-Fire came out with their own brand name cells, but it might have been around 2000. Not really sure myself though.


----------



## Any Cal. (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the light a lot. Would be shorter w/ out switch. Great find and a great deal.


----------

